

Inside the Scene-Stealing 3-D Technology Behind James Cameron's Avatar - superberliner
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2009-12/feature-3-d-revolution

======
anigbrowl
Also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=994075>

